# Rum baba molds and recipe



## epol29 (Jan 20, 2005)

Please advise what material is the best for rum baba molds. There are three different types available - stainless steel, tin and steel P.T.F.E. coated ( non-stick). 

And if you can share a good rum baba recipe - I would really appreciate

Thanks in advance, Eve


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Eve,
We have always purchased the cheapest molds. Never had problems. If you are planning on using them for other things as in Hotels, you may want to go higher in quality.
Don't have our recipe handi but will, when I get in, in the morn. if you still need one.
How many are you looking for?
pan


----------



## epol29 (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm a home baker so I want to buy 12 molds ( could use them 2x if I have more guests). As for recipes - I used a few ( baked in the savarin mold), but I didn't like it too much. I bake bread for few years and I felt that my recipes call for too much yeast. I'm looking for more authentic - italian or something like that.
Thanks, Eve


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I personally woould stay away from the ptfe molds. The non stick coating works for a while, and then gives up. 
Most large cities have a re-glazing plant, where bakeries bring all their bread and cake forms to get re-glazed with a non-stick coating. This does wear off, the higher the sugar content of the item, the faster it wears off. However, the process is cheap, 50 cents for a small molds. Most bakeries have to sets of forms and molds. The ptfe is impossible to remove except for removal by hand with abrasives, which no plant would do on account of the labour involved. I have most of my forms: bread pans, cake pans, muffin pans, tart rings, quiche rings, etc. glazed this way.


----------

